# My 4 month old Red Tegu



## Rotad (Jan 3, 2017)

Hey everyone we just recently purchased a red tegu and I admit it was kind of on the spot and I personally wish we bought him from a well known breeder, but that wasn't the case we bought him from Xtreme Exotics in Jacksonville florida, (we only went there because I was picking up a climist misting system for our panther chameleon and we saw the tegu, but anyway I've researched some and I believe my temps aren't hot enough so that may explain him not eating (we bought him last Wednesday so I understand he may need some time to adjust), but my basking temp is right around 100, I'm about to head out to the petstore to buy another lamp to see if I can get those basking temps up some. I also purchased a heating pad for under the cage to try and keep the ambient temps up around the cage, but I still feel I need another lamp. The humidty isn't that bad, I mist once a day and keep a damp towel on top of the cage and I can get the humidity to about 80-90. He's still a relatively small so I havn't built the custome enclosure since I'm buying a house in a few months and will most likely build it then, but the enclosure is a 75g tank 4 1/2 x 2ft and 18 inches high, but my questions is if you'd please take a look at a few the pictures and tell me what you think. is he to small to be 3-4 months old? (its what the store I bought him from said. CB 3-4 months old) and I won't always take their word since I didn't buy him from a breeder I get a bit worried. Here are some pics of him walking around the house. (he does seem to be pretty docile and friendly and not real skittish.)


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hey- I'd go with 3-4 mo. Yes, basking surface should be around 110-115F. Ambiendt in 80sF, hide box at other end in the mid-70s. Tegus often need a week or so to settle in to new place and eat. Also, it's winter and is more apt to slow down and hang out in cooler end of enclosure.


----------



## Rob H (Mar 12, 2017)

Did you take him back to Xtreme, saw one in there looked just like him.


----------



## Rotad (Mar 15, 2017)

Nope. We still have her. I heard he just got another one in so it might of been that one.


----------

